# new cats



## bofus (Apr 14, 2006)

I've introduced several new(albino and paleatus) cats to my tank...they are a good group but often several of them seem to play dead,,,lay on their side etc...Do I have something incorrect with the water?...Thanks


----------



## Carl (Jul 7, 2005)

It could be a problem. Try testing your water and doing a water change and see if their behaviour changes. Is it a new tank?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Do you have a good water flow?
I just lost 6 cats due to the fact that I did not know they needed high oxygen levels in the water. Lying on the side seemed to be what mine did before they died. try adding a bubbler.Are the gills very red and are they breathing fast?
This is a bad sign. The breathing should be almost unnoticable and the gills should be a pale red.
Also I think that I may have had a bad batch of fish as i was doing daily water changes and still lost the little guys over an 8 week period.
The new ones I have are not having the same problems.


----------



## KRIBS (Jan 24, 2006)

How big are they. Also do they totally lay on their sides. Cories will sit in a position that will look as if they are laying on their sides. I have seen this in aneus and sterbai.


----------

